# which African Cichlid is this?



## skyline (Sep 21, 2008)

let me know what you guys think. i've searched through the database and have no clue what this is. it kinda looks like an overgrown krib... the size is about 3.5-4 inches


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a young "Hap" to me.
Maybe a young Aristochromis christyi?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

This looks like it might be it

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1135

edited to add name: Mylochromis guentheri


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

maybe Buccochromis, "Malawi Hap"

in any event it will get on the larger side


----------



## skyline (Sep 21, 2008)

yes! "Mylochromis guentheri" <-- that's it! thanks guys!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

skyline said:


> yes! "Mylochromis guentheri" <-- that's it! thanks guys!


No, wrong shape, though the stripe is correct.

I believe you have a Buccochromis.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aqua ... taenia.htm


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope you have a really big tank, Buccos get huge. Depending on the species anywhere from 11-16 inches.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I believe bulldog7 is correct. I wasn't sure if it was the angle or not.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I just posted a link to Fogelhund's answer.
The tank looks a bit small for him.


----------



## skyline (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, my tank's only a 30 gallon :S I'll upgrade to a bigger tank in a few months. Will the fish be okay til then? It seems to be picking at every single fish in my tank and has occupied the empty territory near the top of my tank.

in my 30 gal tank, i currently have 6 cichlids and 1 pleco.


----------



## skyline (Sep 21, 2008)

Here are some pics. There's a little cave in the corner where the krib or the jewel cichlid like to hide and sleep at night sometimes:









a passage through the rocks:









i'm not too proud of the wires behin the tank. maybe one of these days i'll put a background in 









what do you guys think?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It's a nice tank. You don't see clear rocks all that often. Kinda neat. I'm a fan of the more natural look, but it's a nice tank. I do agree a background would help.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i think that adding more hiding places would be beneficial to the other tankmates, and even some tall plants (fake will do) for some of the other fish to hide in near the top of the tank. I think a tree-like plant would help.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Buccochromis nototaenia. I only know because I just stumbled onto this thread in the Malawi forum:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=179499

Check out the second photo.


----------

